# Patent: ND Filter Adapter for Mirrorless Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

```
I was speaking with others about today’s article about a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-information-about-the-new-camera-line-cr1/">new type of camera coming from Canon</a>, and it looks like this patent could be related to the new EF/EF-S > EF-M adaptor.</p>
<p>This patent application was published back in October of 2017.</p>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/Canon-Patents/canon-patent-for-an-nd-filter-adapter-for-mirrorless-cameras">Canon News</a> interprets <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20170295307">US Patent Application 20170295307</a></p>
<blockquote><p>This patent basically explains a new adapter for mirrorless that would sit in between the camera and the lenses.</p>

<p>This adapter would have the ability to silently change the ND filter value to eliminate aperture opening / closing noise during video recording.</p>
<p>It would also allow for the use of very fast lenses with a dynamic method of controlling the amount of light received by the camera without stopping down the lens.</p></blockquote>
<p>Supply chain sources have said in the past that Canon can sometimes bring two versions of a product to “production ready” and then basically decide at the last minute which one will get produced. This could be the case with the<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/more-information-about-the-new-camera-line-cr1/"> two rumored camera bodies currently in testing</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 26, 2018)

A variable ND filter would be a killer product! I would assume it would have a mode switch built in for ND or iris.
The other feature it needs is the ability to be manually controlled from the +/- EV settings. Besides not having to carry a set of ND filters, it would make the use of front mounted filters so much easier. Shooting flowing water or motion blurring clouds will be much more enjoyable. 
I can't tell you how many times I've stopped to change filters while shooting in Yosemite. Just the time saved would make this a great addition to the bag. 
If Canon is smart, the FF mirrorless bodies will use an adapter for EF lenses, allowing this variable ND technology.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 26, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If Canon is smart, the FF mirrorless bodies will use an adapter for EF lenses, allowing this variable ND technology.



yes. 1 additional possibility, provided Canon goes with new, short FFD lens mount for FF mirrorless ... something a few people here dislike and dont believe will come. ;D


----------

